
Cool Runnings – PostgreSQL's 2nd strike at the Uber blog - umairshahid
http://blog.2ndquadrant.com/cool-runnings/
======
postila
This looks like really good and well-timed reaction to Uber's case. And shame
on Uber that it was absolutely not transparent, hiding its problems.

If you use FOSS, you must be open to communications with the Open Source
community. There is a lot of ways to do it. If you're a giant, you can find
resources to change the software and contribute with patches, but if you
cannot do it, please at least speak openly (or at least privately to some core
developers), explaining your needs and issues.

Using FOSS without that is the same as using pirate versions of Oracle or
Microsoft products, without buying support subscription.

~~~
Scaevolus
I think the sponsorship/bounty model is excellent. Instead of making one of
your employees spend several months modifying a program or migrating to a
different solution, offer to pay money ($5k? $10k?) for a solution to your
particular problem.

LuaJIT used this for many of its ports to different architectures, where a
company would pay $20k or so to sponsor work to make it run on their platform.
Cloudflare sponsored string-specific optimizations for their WAF.

